# Last of The Line



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We only have eight of the DavidG keyrings left six polished and two brushed. Thes are the last of a very popular line and when these are sold there won't be any more on sale. Don't miss out on this special offer they are on sale on the TTOC site for £21 but as a very special offer we are selling the last few for £15 each pm me for payment details and availability.









Brushed









Polished


----------

